# Small Hive Beetle Solution, that is inexpensive and easy



## bsharp

I like it, it's simple and doesn't require too much work to implement with existing equipment. I think creating a shim that combines this with slats as in a slatted bottom rack to make a sort of shim would allow this to keep beetles out without stapling the strip to every bottom box.

The beetles hit me very hard this year, right as I finished up building 20 more solid bottom boards...I've wanted to move to Freeman-style traps, but I hate the idea of all that money, time, and work going to waste with all of my existing equipment, so this idea speaks to me  I think I'll knock together a few and test to see how it goes for the remainder of the season. Thank you!


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi bsarp,

You will be amazed as I was how well this system works. The secret ingredient is the Neverwet coating, it repels the pads on the Hive Beetles feet. I can not stress enough that you must caulk, seal and closed "EVERY" small crack and seam above the coated flanges or the little critters will find a way in. I found out that moisture will swell the hive and supers wood up which created small cracks between the hive and supers, its amazing how small a crack the hive beetle can fit through. I started to use 1/8'x 1/2' polyethylene foam tape from Equalseal with great success, this closes up and cracks and it is easy to replace if needed. The best part about the Neverwet coated flanges is that it is a permanent coating, there is no maintenance to them, spray, install and your done. Good luck with you bees...... (link) http://www.equalseal.com/White-Polyethylene-Closed-Cell-Foam-s/2187.htm


----------



## DavidZ

that stuff only last about 5- 6 months until you must reapply another coat, it's a water repellent.
saw your post on that other err bee site.
I've worked with this, once the water stops beading it's no good.


----------



## bsharp

I have to wonder if being sheltered from the elements in a hive would keep the coating viable for longer. Hopefully we'll hear some feedback.


----------



## rjwil24600

The Neverwet coated flanges have been in my hives for a year and they are still working and bsharp is correct they are inside the hive away from the weather.


----------



## kevindsingleton

I don't see why the beetles can't just go around the flange. Does the flange cover three sides of the entrance?


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Kevindsingleton,

The Neverwet coated flanges when installed will protrude inside the hive 3/8" on all four sides and overlap on the corners, so there isn't any way the Hive Beetle can crawl over it.


----------



## kevindsingleton

rjwil24600 said:


> Hi Kevindsingleton,
> 
> The Neverwet coated flanges when installed will protrude inside the hive 3/8" on all four sides and overlap on the corners, so there isn't any way the Hive Beetle can crawl over it.


Ah. Ok. I guess I didn't see that in the video. I can't get the audio, at work, so maybe you said that, and I missed it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Matt J

Just bought all the stuff to make these. With the exception of the stainless staples. Having trouble finding them. Lowes didn't have them. I am also modifying my SBB to accept an oil tray to give it a knockout punch!


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

Beetles fly, so can't the fly up from bottom board to frames?


----------



## Joe Mac

> The Neverwet coated flanges when installed will protrude inside the hive 3/8" on all four sides and overlap on the corners, so there isn't any way the Hive Beetle can crawl over it.


Rjwil,

I appreciate all the work you've done on trying different things to combat the SHB. Even though they may not be able to crawl over the coated metal strip they can still fly from the bottom board up to the combs above. In your video with the beetles crawling around in a circle, several flew out after they discovered they couldn't climb out. Don't get me wrong, this has to help, but without combining it with a Freeman type, oil tray bottom board to drown the ones trying to get up and into the hive, some will still eventually get in. Every time I inspect and start mashing beetles at least one will fly off before I can kill it. They can take flight in the blink of an eye. 

I am modifying my bottom boards with a 3/4" deep, non stick coated cookie pan hung underneath and filling ~1/4" with mineral oil and it has helped a lot. I may try some hives with the Never Wet strips, but I would want to mount the strips on a 3/4" shim, eliminating having to put a strip on the front bottom of the hive body. 

Thanks for your efforts in fighting these menacing beetles.


----------



## photobiker

That looks pretty slick, no pun. I would hope that I wouldn't have to reapply Neverwet very often or seems the best thing would be replace the strips. I did like FlowerPlanters effort to control beetles, http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?288552-My-New-Beetle-Trap. 
It is simple and easy and we all have the materials readily avaiable. His way may not work for you if you bee yard is not in your back yard or near by. For me I have 4 hives out back and I could put one of the buckets in the middle of all of them and that may do the trick. I think I will give rjwil24600's idea a try and having a screened bottom board with DE directly below will add the killing blow.


----------



## Matt J

I am of the mindset that yearly replacement of the strips would be OK to not have to worry about SHB. It wouldn't take but 5 minutes to staple some new strips on if you had them prepped beforehand. But I believe they would last longer than that, not being directly subjected to the elements.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Matt j,

I am a big believer in an "once of prevention is worth a pound of cure". You want to use everything at your disposal oil trays, dryer sheets, bait traps, cuts beetle blasters every hive beetle you kill now eliminates hundreds or thousands in the future.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hello Bkwoodsbees, 

All research shows that they will fly miles to your hive but once inside they only crawl along the edges and up into the combs. But I guess you could always have that one mutant beetle out of a million that would fly inside the hive.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Matt J,

I have had mine in my hives for a year they are still working perfectly and I don't plan on replacing them any time soon. As long as that dull Neverwet surface still shows they are still working..


----------



## squarepeg

interesting solution, congrats on figuring it out.

i'm wondering why you attach the aluminum strip on the front side to the hive body instead of the bottom board like the other 3 sides. is it because you cut that front one short so that it doesn't overlap with the 2 sides? if so, couldn't you just cut back the 2 side ones to make room for the front one?


----------



## rjwil24600

Hello Photobiker,

That sounds like a slick idea, Oooopps I did it to. Yes, use anybody and everybody's ideas that work, this is a full scale war on small hive beetles. I was like that blind squirrel in the woods that found a nut, went I discovered that Neverwet repels the pads on the beetles feet. It works, its simple, lasts almost forever and its inexpensive. Good luck with your bees...


----------



## photobiker

Your right, it's all out war. I think you have done a great job testing all kinds of ideas and have landed on a good one. Thanks for your efforts and resources.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Squarepeg,

That is attached to the front edge of the hive body at the entrance so that went you attach the hive body to the bottom board with hive staples it creates a continuous coated flange that protrudes 3/8" inside the hive. Use more staples on that front entrance strip, staple it every 2" that will stop the aluminum strip from flexing as the wood expands, I found that out later....


----------



## squarepeg

ah, so it's to keep a tight seal along the bottom of the hive body, understood. thanks for the reply and thanks for sharing your idea here.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Joe Mac,

When the hive beetles sees an opening for escape they will fly but once in the bee hive they only crawl along the corners trying to hide. In that test with the Neverwet coated strip at first the beetles just wanted to crawl along the edge and hide then halfway through the video a few tried to crawl up the side but fell back down, if there was a cover on that test strip the hive beetles would still be going around in a circle. I wanted to show everyone how they can't walk on Neverwet. Now in my hives I could not find any small hive beetles to do any tests like I had done earlier, the ones I do see are on the outside trying to get in. Remember if you can keep them out of your hive they will either die of old age or something is going to eat them, use everything available in your arsenal to kill hive beetles...


----------



## rjwil24600

Kevindsingleton........... What are you doing watching this at work?????, don't let the boss catch you..


----------



## Matt J

Not trying to hijack, but has anyone heard of using PVC elbows for top entrances? I saw a video on YouTube in which the poster used them with the opening half way pointed toward the ground. He said the beetles cannot enter through them because they need to stop flying to enter, and they drop like a rock.


----------



## dynemd

Not unlike the Beetle Baffle- http://www.beetlebaffle.com/


----------



## rjwil24600

Hello dynemd,

Well that's not exactly true, mine is not like the Beetle Baffle. The B.B. does not coat their flanges with Neverwet (the secret ingredient), their strips are angled and they cost approx. $25.75 each w/shipping. I am not here to knock anybody's product, if you want to buy these then please do so. All I am trying to do is give everyone a chance to help eliminate the Small Hive Beetle in their hives at a very, very small cost per hive.


----------



## DavidZ

You're JEFF WILLARD the guy who posted this on Instructables last year? 
does this actually last once the water stops beading?


----------



## rjwil24600

DavidZ,

You are correct, I did post on Instructables. The coated flanges are not exposed to the weather, they are attached to the 3/4" bottom board shim facing down inside the bee hive, the only ware on the Neverwet surface is from the hive beetles trying to crawl on it. The Neverwet coated flanges have been in my 40 bee hives for a year and there isn't any signs of the Neverwet wearing off, they are still keeping the hive beetles out of my hives. But if you doubt the results make some yourself and install them, it will turn you from a doubter to a believer... Just make sure you seal up any small cracks above the coated flanges or the beetles will get in. I caulk the bottom board and hive body seam and then use 1/8"x1/2" polyethylene foam tape on hive body, supers and vent top seams, it seems to be the only thing that I found that is tough enough and will expand and contract with the moisture in hives wood to keep the seams sealed. Hope this helps. http://www.equalseal.com/White-Polyethylene-Closed-Cell-Foam-s/2187.htm


----------



## Matt J

Rjwil,

I just coated my flanges and they have a rough texture. Is that right? Seems like it would make it easier for the beetles.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Matt J,

That is the way it looks, when I first sprayed my flanges it looked odd but that is the texture of Neverwet. Just don't rush the dry time, be patient and follow the directions.


----------



## R_V

Two questions..

1) Once the bees enter the hive, are they large enough to step up on the top of the barrier or do they fly up inside to the frames?

2) Would this be effective in a top entrance hive? Obviously not as effective but would the bees chase them to the bottom of the hive?


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi R V,

I have watched my Honey Bees react to the Neverwet coated flanges like the coated flanges aren't even there. The bees walk on the flanges and over the flanges, it does not restrict the honey bees movement or the Queen's during their mating flights but it sure stops the hive beetles. Unfortunately, this was designed to stop the hive beetles at a bottom entrance and keep the beetles trapped at the bottom preventing the beetles migration up the sides of the hive and into the comb. Good luck.


----------



## mike17l

I don't understand why people go to such drastic measures to control a nonexistent issue. I live in some serious SHB territory and have never had an issue. Want to know my secret? Keep strong hives! Its that simple. Don't give the beetles a place to exist in the hive. If bees cover all of your frames, the hive is strong and will defend against and keep SHB at bay. No magic potions, cloths, or gizmos required.


----------



## bsharp

mike17l said:


> I don't understand why people go to such drastic measures to control a nonexistent issue. I live in some serious SHB territory and have never had an issue. Want to know my secret? Keep strong hives! Its that simple. Don't give the beetles a place to exist in the hive. If bees cover all of your frames, the hive is strong and will defend against and keep SHB at bay. No magic potions, cloths, or gizmos required.


I'll just tell my bees to keep their colony strong, then.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi mike17l, 

I wish I had your luck, unfortunately whenever I did splits, replace an old queen, do a cut out or transfer a swarm, that is when I found the hive to be at its weakest and then the hive beetles moved in and destroyed the hive. So, its rather difficult to keep a strong hive all the time, what is nice about this system that once installed you don't have to worry about a weaken hive being overridden by hive beetles. I just hope you don't have to go through the misery of having a hive filled with hive beetle maggots, believe me its no fun.... Good luck with your bees...


----------



## Riverderwent

rjwil24600 said:


> Hi mike17l,
> 
> I wish I had your luck, unfortunately whenever I did splits, replace an old queen, do a cut out or transfer a swarm, that is when I found the hive to be at its weakest and then the hive beetles moved in and destroyed the hive. So, its rather difficult to keep a strong hive all the time, what is nice about this system that once installed you don't have to worry about a weaken hive being overridden by hive beetles. I just hope you don't have to go through the misery of having a hive filled with hive beetle maggots, believe me its no fun.... Good luck with your bees...


If this works, it will allow smaller mating nucs and splits in my area.


----------



## mike17l

It's not that hard to keep strong colonies, it's not even about how many bees are there, it's about covering all the comb. If you give the bees more comb than they can cover (protect) you will get moths and beetles. If you limit comb in the hive, the colony is strong and will protect against pests, even with splits and cutouts. I don't understand why lazy beekeepers are so willing to spend money and build things, and not just check and manage their colonies. It really is that simple.


----------



## rjwil24600

Ouch!!!........., I don't know if I would call beekeepers who have gone through loosing a bee hive to hive beetle maggots....LAZY, but each to his own as they say. I watched a video from The Fat Bee Man where he lost a hive to maggots and he was explaining that he had just inspected that hive days earlier but now it was swarming with hive beetle maggots. I am happy that you have not had the misfortune of having to deal with beetle maggots but many, many of us have and I believe that an "ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure" I have Neverwet coated flanges in all my 40 hives and before the flanges when I opened the vented top the beetles would scurry all over the rear top edge and under the frames in my strong and weaker hives, NOW there isn't any, I'll keep the flanges on mine..... P.S. you do have a good looking face book page......


----------



## rjwil24600

HI Riverwent,

I have 8 Nuc's that I have on standby which I use for queen grafts and small swarms. They also have the coated flanges on them and I know I have said it before....... I don't have to worry about Hive Beetles getting in and destroying the new hives.


----------



## kevinhnc

Great work, OP. Thankfully I don't have a lot of issues with SHB either, despite living near Atlanta GA. I think the bees are adapting here, I had big issues with SHB in the 2010-2012 time frame. 

Anyway, I was wondering if this stuff could also be used on hive stand legs for ants? OP, do you think this would prevent ants from sticking to a surface also?


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Keninnc,

Actually, I had someone e-mail me to say that he had ant problems in his hives so he made square aluminum plates to overlap the top of his 4"x4" base posts, he then built his platform on top of the Neverwet coated plates and that stopped his ant problems. Also being upside down keeps the Neverwet out of the weather so it will last longer, but its easy enough to reapply if needed. The first video I saw on the hydrophobic material Neverwet was showing ants refusing to walk on the stuff, the ants probably felt no traction with their feet. In short, yes it will work on any crawling insect, including ants.......


----------



## Matt J

Well, Imy SHB problem started when I added a box too soon. Because I am new at this and learning. By the time I realized why there were so many beetles in my hive, they had 3 frames of honey stored there. So I have been trying to manage the beetles. Yes, I made a mistake, and learned from it, but I have been everything BUT lazy with regards to my hives. I don't have a mentor, and I am diligently trying to learn this beekeeping thing because I love it! But I will make mistakes. I am glad that you are so good at beekeeping that you don't have to worry about these pests, and one day, maybe I'll be half as good!


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Mat J,

I hope that reply was going to Mike17l........


----------



## kevinhnc

Thanks! I'll try that on the ants then!

Regarding SHB susceptibility, I honestly think it's more honeybee genetics than beekeeper skill, assuming the beekeeper is doing their best to keep their hives as healthy as possible. But ideas like in this post definitely give the bees a better chance to fend them off either way.


----------



## Matt J

rjwil24600 said:


> Hi Mat J,
> 
> I hope that reply was going to Mike17l........



That reply was going to the one who suggested that SHB were the result of "Lazy" beekeeping.


----------



## ericweller

rjwil24600 said:


> Hello Bkwoodsbees,
> 
> All research shows that they will fly miles to your hive but once inside they only crawl along the edges and up into the combs. But I guess you could always have that one mutant beetle out of a million that would fly inside the hive.


What research shows this? Beetles fly whenever they need to. They just need enough room to get airborne of which there is plenty on a bottom board.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hello ericweller,

From every video I have watched and everything I have read about Small Hive Beetles over the years is that they fly to the hive but once inside their behavior is to hide in the corners and edges, not to fly inside the hive. Flying inside the hive would make them a target for the bees, crawling keeps the elytra closed to protect their wings and upper body. I am not a researcher or bug expert, I am just that blind squirrel in the woods that found a nut and this nut was Neverwet coated flanges. I am always open to new information if you have some info that states the hive beetles fly inside the hive I would be very interested.


----------



## Cyric30

Quick question.
I'm planing in doing experimenting with this idea in the spring, but i have a quick question, is there any reason that you cant just attach all 4 flanges to the bottom brood box instead of putting the 3 on the bottom board? i'm relatively new at beekeeping so i may be missing something here.....

Cyric30


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Cyric30,

Yes it would still work, the end result would still be the same. Just be careful when attaching the strips that you don't damage the Neverwet coating. You don't have to wait until spring, it can be done anytime. Good luck


----------



## Cyric30

thank you for the quick reply, going to build the new boxes over the winter.


----------



## Branman

I'm assuming neverwet applied to any kind of wood wouldn't be slick enough to prevent beetles from crawling up? 

Seems like an easier way would be just a flat panel the length and width of the bottom box with a square hole cut out of the middle leaving an inch edge around the outside and just spraying the underside, right?


----------



## Branman

Also, do the bees just climb over the shim, or do they just walk to the middle of the bottom board and fly up to the frames? How do they do it in a normal hive? Always crawl up? Seems like a long walk if you want to get to a middle frame.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Branman,

Question #1; The wood expands and contracts with the weather and I didn't consider the idea of spraying on the wood because of this and the chance of peeling, plus the bees couldn't walk on it either to get into the hive. 

Question #2; You would end up with a lot of scrap aluminum flashing just cutting a square hole out of the center. There is a company called Beetle Shim that makes and sells a product like the one your asking about. I thought it was a very clever idea on controlling hive beetles but its kind of pricey at about $25.00 per shim w/shipping, I am not knocking his product or his idea but for $25.00 you could buy the aluminum flashing and Neverwet to do almost 10 to 12 hives. I am just giving beekeepers a simple cost effective way to control hive beetles that works, its up to every beekeeper to decide what they want to use. 

Question #3; I have 40 hives, I found out yesterday that one left with capped cells still in the comb? The life of a beekeeper. I have watched my bees with the coated flanges and I do not see any disturbance in their behavior, the bees crawl on and over the coated flanges like they aren't even there. The bees build their comb just as any normal hive would, but it sure stops the beetles. Out of my 39 hives plus the one semi empty hive, I don't have any hive beetles even in the empty one. The only beetles I see are the ones on the outside trying to get in. I hope this helps you, good luck.......


----------



## LeifLiberty

As soon as I find some neverwet, I am going to try coating some traps, including the west trap grid. I am tried of seeing beetles walk right out of the traps.


----------



## rjwil24600

I use to buy it at my local Lowes but they stopped carrying it, I have gotten it on Amazon. I did find it at Tractor Supply on clearance for $5.99 a kit, needles to say I bought 6. Neverwet will stop any crawling insect from Ants to Weevils, this stuff is a beekeepers wonder material...........


----------



## LeifLiberty

I did not see this answered in here... Does neverwet also make it so bees can not walk/cling to the treated surface?


----------



## rjwil24600

Hello LeifLiberty,

The bees will climb right over the mounted bottom board Neverwet coated flanges like they are not even there. It stops the hive beetles and keeps them trapped on the bottom board to die. But to answer your question Neverwet will stop "ALL" crawling insects from ants to weevils. That is why in states that have ants getting into the hives, people have started to make Neverwet coated aluminum barriers and place them somewhere on the hive stands between the ground the hive...... ant problem solved.


----------



## Branman

Could you post a link to the neverwet you use? Looks like there are a few kinds. Thanks!


----------



## LeifLiberty

I was simply thinking I could treat division boards, to keep pests and bees off.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

What do you think about aluminum tape?

Just imagine all the things you could make.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi FlowerPlanter,

I used plain aluminum tape in the first tests but the hive beetles crawled right over it. The aluminum tape would be to flexible and that may cause the Neverwet material to crack and peel. I tried almost every conceivable way to keep the small hive beetles of my hives before I came up with this idea. I think I may do a second video to show everyone that when I open my hives, there isn't any hive beetles running around inside.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hello, Here is a link to Amazon;

https://www.amazon.com/Oleum-274232...=UTF8&qid=1477494633&sr=8-2&keywords=neverwet


----------



## LeifLiberty

So can bees cling to/ walk on a neverwet treated surface?


----------



## Branman

LeifLiberty said:


> So can bees cling to/ walk on a neverwet treated surface?


To repeat what he's said, yes.


----------



## GregH

I sprayed my aluminum with the neverwet, the coating it left on the aluminum was very rough feeling. I do not see how it will keep a beetle from walking on it.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi GregH,

I know it looks strange, that is what I thought to. The Neverwet coated flanges will stop the hive beetles from entering your hives. Watch this 1 minuet video, it is a leftover coated flange that I dumped hive beetles into, you can see some beetles try to climb the coated flange but fall back down. This shows that hive beetles can not crawl on the Neverwet, this stuff will stop crawling insects from ants to weevils. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epTrDl1pN3E


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Very creative, Your video is great!


----------



## Nordak

Could one accomplish the same thing with coroplast cut to fit between the bottom board and bottom box, cutting a large area in the middle of the coroplast out, essentially making a flange?


----------



## rjwil24600

Thanks FlowerPlanter, It really does work and it simple and inexpensive....


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Nordak,

Two problems I see using that material, #1 possible poor adhesion of the Neverwet on plastic and #2 all the small holes one the sides that would let the hive beetles into the hive. Believe me, I thought of and tried everything before I came up with this final idea of flanges made out of aluminum flashing and plus it makes the cost to make very low per each hive.


----------



## Nordak

rjwil24600 said:


> Hi Nordak,
> 
> Two problems I see using that material, #1 possible poor adhesion of the Neverwet on plastic and #2 all the small holes one the sides that would let the hive beetles into the hive. Believe me, I thought of and tried everything before I came up with this final idea of flanges made out of aluminum flashing and plus it makes the cost to make very low per each hive.


Thanks for the response. I thought adhesion might be an issue having never used the product before. An ingenious idea. Good of you to share it with the community.


----------



## Branman

rjwil, just wanted to give you an update - My inlaws have an aluminum company, so I was able to make those sheets with the square cut out for about $10 per. I have some neverwet incoming via Amazon so hopefully next spring I can give it a test. Thank you so much for all your hard work and innovation, I'll let you know how this works out or if it's a bust.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi Branman,

It will work, I have 39 hives to prove that it does. "BUT" I can not stress this enough and I have stated this before; You must seal, fill, caulk and close any cracks or openings above the coated flanges or the hive beetles will get in. I experimented with different types of foam tapes and I now use 1/2"X 1/8" polyethylene foam tape from Equal seal. On my hives I caulk the seam between the bottom board and hive body, use foam tape between hive body, supers, queen excluder and vent screen. If you leave a small crack or open seam they will find a way in, the foam tape will fill in any voids and it is super tough. http://www.equalseal.com/White-Polyethylene-Closed-Cell-Foam-s/2187.htm


----------



## blacksheep

Hi: I ordered some never wet for the beetles and applied it as instructed and it is not a slick finish at all kinda mealy rough.Is this the way it should be?I thought it would be sliker than glass but it didn't turn out that way?I don't know if it will work or not in this stage.Is it supposed to be kinda rough?


----------



## rjwil24600

Yes, it dries to a rough dull surface. That is the way it is suppose to look.


----------



## ahamshep

Sounds very interesting. 

I lost 20 hives to small hive beetle last year. Although not in the conventional sense. Adult small hive beetle populations rose to very high levels within a couple weeks, than my hives absconded.

This was definitely a wake up call for me. previous years I have seen a few small hive beetles, but my hives were strong and I never had a problem.

Once I can get my hands on some never wet, I am going to give your system a try.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## R_V

He's change the process a little. Maybe he'll post his new video.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hi RV,

Here it is...... Beetle Barrier 2.0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YT0NucFxHQ


----------



## R_V

I had planned to build shins like this last year but never got around to it. 
The spray neverwet was down to ~$8 on the amazon so I bought several kits. 
I'm not going to spring for the $300 paint just yet but I think I'll make several extra shims and just replace and re-paint them when before the bees clean them off.


----------



## R_V

Also, when are we going to see the followup videos?


----------



## f650cs

I'm trying to get out of having to cut aluminum strips with a paper cutter. I have a lot of vinyl mini blind slats. Would they work just as well? They are almost the correct size so all I would have to do is cut the ends with scissors. Also, do you have to caulk and use the foam strips to block any cracks or can you just use the foam?
Thanks!


----------



## R_V

I think blinds would work.


----------



## rjwil24600

Hello RV,

Is this what you asked for.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXU2EAT2lek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkW3g797A2Q


----------



## Jadeguppy

How do you make them and why do they have mesh?


----------



## rjwil24600

Jadeguppy,

Look up Jeff Willard on You-Tube and all your questions will be answered.....


----------

